# Small Bag Recommendation?



## Cory (Jul 2, 2014)

Is there a favorite small bag for one DSLR w/small lens + an additional small lens? In this case it's the 70D, 35 2.0 IS and 10-18. Looking for something as concise as possible, but still a bit snazzy. Nothing over-the-top, but with at least a little bit of style. 
Thanks.

8)


----------



## zim (Jul 2, 2014)

this works for me

http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/millar/brooklyn-sling.html#.U7ReDpRdUnE


----------



## Northstar (Jul 2, 2014)

regarding the "little bit of style". i know what you mean, no boring black camera bag for me.

I have a few bags, but one that fits exactly with what you described is the Crumpler 4 million dollar bag. they have a few different sizes, but the 4 or 5 million is about the size you're describing.


http://www.zappos.com/crumpler-4-million-dollar-home-camera-bag-navy?ef_id=U7RjeQAABJvNan82:20140702195520:s

a little bit of pizazz.


----------



## randym77 (Jul 2, 2014)

If you're a woman...check out the camera bags at Epiphanie or Jo-Totes. There are some stylish bags that look like purses, not camera bags.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jul 2, 2014)

This is not a photog bag: http://www.maxpedition.com 

but I picked up one of their smaller shoulder bags for similar usage (DSLR + 1 or 2 lenses). They've gotten a bit pricey since I purchased mine 2 years ago.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Cory said:


> Is there a favorite small bag for one DSLR w/small lens + an additional small lens? In this case it's the 70D, 35 2.0 IS and 10-18. Looking for something as concise as possible, but still a bit snazzy. Nothing over-the-top, but with at least a little bit of style.
> Thanks.
> 
> 8)



I like the messenger style bags from Manfrotto.


----------



## acoll123 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have 3 Crumpler Bags. Good quality. You should look at 4, 5 or 6 million dollar home bags.


----------



## Bambo (Jul 2, 2014)

Personally I prefer bags that don't look like camera bags. For "light" work I use the following: http://www.saddlebackleather.com/messenger?sc=8&category=301406. When I bring a larger assortment of bodies, lenses, and flashes, I always use this bag: http://www.saddlebackleather.com/frontpocketbackpack?sc=8&category=301407. Guaranteed never to wear out!


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 2, 2014)

I've had this sling bag from Caselogic for three years and it's been a stellar performer. After all this time, not a tear or any malfunction. 
It's incredibly comfortable to wear all day. The weight is distributed very well. The sling swivels very easily around to access the camera. http://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera-cases/dslr-camera-bags/slr-sling-_-slrc_-_205_-_black

It won't hold a Pro camera or an APS-C with a grip. The 7D should be totally fine. The side pocket can hold many sized lens. I believe I've even gotten a 24-105 f4 in there. If you don't carry a second lens, you can fit an iPad mini and other little items! That comes in handy. There is a system that allows you to attach a tripod. But with a camera and extra lens/iPad, the sling starts feeling very heavy for it's size.

I love this bag and still use it regularly. Great for small events, hikes and discreet enough for street photography.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're looking for a shoulder bag that is not too expensive and more importantly, doesn't look like a camera bag, I recommend this. 

http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-3445-Rally-Camera-Netbook/dp/B0045O0DHW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1404352472&sr=1-1&keywords=tamrac+rally+5

The Rally 4 and 6 are also different sizes available. 

I personally use this ThinkTank bag.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/retrospective-7-blueslate.aspx

If you want something really sexy but that's way expensive, at least for me, check out the Ona's Brixton Bag. 

http://www.onabags.com/store/messengers-and-backpacks.html


----------



## Cory (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. I think maybe this:

http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/millar/shibata.html

or this:

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/hubba-hubba-hiney.aspx


----------

